# Netifrc eth0 / enp0s3

## MrMe01

Hi folks,

I'm installing on a VM (Virtualbox), according to ifconfig, I don't have an eth0, but enp0s3. Do I substitute eth0 for enp0s3 in /etc/conf.d/net?

So it looks like this?

```

config_enp0s3="dhcp"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MrMe01,

yes ... but an empty net file will get you dhcpcd too.

----------

## MrMe01

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> MrMe01,
> 
> yes ... but an empty net file will get you dhcpcd too.

 

I've never bothered with this particular installation step before and went straight for dhcpcd, but I wanted to install it / know the syntax so I can set static addresses in the future. Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

